
Ask HN: Why speakers are counting hands on every conference talk? - hellwd
I&#x27;m wondering what&#x27;s the purpose of doing that. Maybe there are some speakers which actually use that number to say or not to say something, but I think most of them are doing that without any purpose.
======
efm
It's an audience engagement tactic.

~~~
hellwd
To be honest, it's getting really boring and they should invent different
tactic :)

